
Why I wouldn’t recommend vim (or emacs) to developers (2014) - spinningarrow
http://dorinlazar.ro/selling-vim-emacs-to-kids-part2/
======
sklogic
How many languages does your IDE support? How long will it take to implement a
decent support for your new DSL with maximum a dozen of users in your IDE of
choice?

After answering these questions you'd understand why Emacs (or vim to a lesser
extend) are superior.

------
marvel_boy
"My question: Is the time invested in vim worth it? My answer: no, unless you
are bound to a console in a way or another. "

Well, a lot of people are bound to a console.

